# has anyone used Gauge -Mates



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Has anyone used this product.

Gauge-Mate Tubes

$39.99

Please use the chart below to find your product and add it to cart 
Item notes
The Extractor Grip feature is built into the .410 adapters, 10 to 12 gauge and 16 to 20 gauge adapters only. The other sizes do not require it. The tube will have a cut slot running the entire legnth of the tube. 
http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Shooting-Accessories/Gauge-Mate-Tubes.html


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have HEARD varying opinions on them. I have SEEN my friend's father-in-law shoot with them. I guess he's real hard to buy presents for at Christmas. The friend got a brainstorm and bought the .410 gauge mates for his 12 ga. over-under. He was having a blast shooting with them. Hit skeet targets hard with them, and had no trouble pulling out the little hulls from the tubes. They did get pretty blackened from the powder in the bigger bore, so I'd guess a good cleaning would be a very good idea, but both the giver and the receiver were very pleased! 
I think it's an inexpensive way to try a smaller gauge.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I just got my set of Gauge Mate Gold's Friday, 12-20's. Shot 23 in skeet one round, and 22 the next. Can't believe them, they are awsome. Go for the gold's though. They are $136.00 but it is a solid case, not split and you don't have to take them out of the gun to eject shells. The way I see it, I got a brand new side by side of $136.00. Only drawback I see, is you can only shoot AA's of Rem. STS out of them or I guess the cases are hard to get out. Buy Them.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

gonehuntin',
When you're ready for more fun on a skeet field, get the 12 to .410 set. Put them on your Christmas list, and it's like another new side by side under the tree for you. And save those hulls! If you don't already reload those gauges, you will want to! (You shoot more that way!) And all that reloading equipment??...just put that stuff on your birthday and Christmas lists too! Don't we all NEED new toys?! :beer: 
P.S. You're thinking 20 ga. and grouse, right?
Have fun!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Yup, 20 ga and grouse flytier and it isn't far away!!!!. It was also the fact that I got a new Ruger GL sxs this year and the thing was absolutely kicking the snot out of me, but I'm in love with the gun. First thing I did was take it to Gander GB and have Scott put a recoil pad on it. That really helped. He told me he didn't know of anyone with a GL that hadn't done that. I had the hardest time believing Gauge Mates really patterned well; made not sense to me. Boy, how can one guy be so wrong!! Love them now. 410's for christmass, hmmmmmm.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

One gun rep, I think a Browning guy, told me the sub-gauges pattern even better through the bigger bore. Don't know why, but they're working for my friend's relative and for you. I'm already a smaller-gauge and lighter-load fan because of the number of clay targets I shoot. For game, I use whatever is necessary, but it's fewer shots, so recoil is not such a big issue. For LOTS of shooting though, it is, for me anyway. Too much face-pounding leads to bad habits and pain. Neither one is good!

I hope "mnswd" has gotten the info needed to help decide. Oh yeah, "Little Skeeters" is another brand of the same kind of "toy". 
Grouse starting real soon now.....yeaaahhhh! Good luck!


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you for the info - it has helped. I am going to use it to bring a 20 ga down to a 410 for my 67 lbs 11 yr old daughter. Low cost solution for her first year of hunting. I want her to use the single shot the first yr in the field. In the controlled enviroment of trap she is ok with a 20 ga semi - auto (has less kick) but rather keep her to a single shot the first few times.


----------



## flytier231 (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like you're being smart about getting your girl started in the field mnswd, and on the target field too. I work with kids on both trap and skeet. Too much recoil is a turn-off. Keep it fun and they're likely to keep coming back for more.

A very nice recoil shield for females is available from "midwayusa.com". It's made by PAST, called "Heraean Women's Recoil Shield", and slips on their strap underneath a shirt. My wife uses one, some of her friends have gotten one, and I have them available for girls on a youth trap team. They all like them. It might be handy when your girl goes to a 12ga. If you go to midway's site, find this product and click on the "customer's comments", or ratings.

I bet you'll be single loading a shell in the 20ga. semi-auto before this season is over. Then you can play more with the .410 yourself! Take it to the trap field, stand a little closer to the trap house, and shoot targets with it. Then try to keep it away from your daughter! 
Good luck, and have fun!


----------

